# MK 2 Tangential tool holder



## Dranreb (Apr 18, 2014)

The first one I made (using a milling attachment on my lathe) had become my favorite tool for most turning and facing but needed streamlining a bit..




 So here's my MK 2 version (made on my new shaper) with added precision, rigidity and with a handy edge breaker tool in the back end.




For simplicity it just sits on the top of the compound so no need for any adjusting screws.




To force myself to concentrate more 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I've foregone the fail-safe single screw fixing that allowed the tool  bit to drop under extreme pressure in favor of an extra screw for added  rigidity.







There is now clearance for my live tail-stock center and it allows a hefty cut on a 5" diam workpiece.















Much closer to the tool post and a much better view of the tool bit.




View attachment 74799



View attachment 74800



View attachment 74801



View attachment 74802



View attachment 74803


View attachment 74804


View attachment 74805


View attachment 74806


View attachment 74807



Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Apr 18, 2014)

Apologies for that messy post...the "Uploads not utilized within one hour will be deleted" feature of manage attachments has now become my least favorite experience for a long time......:angry:


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Bernard,
It turned out nicely, much better than the MK1 version.  I like the way that you put a bit in each end.  You got a nice finish on it too.
Michael

Maybe the retention of uploads has changed recently,  mine seem to stay there for months.


----------



## Dranreb (Apr 19, 2014)

valleyboy101 said:


> Hi Bernard,
> It turned out nicely, much better than the MK1 version.  I like the way that you put a bit in each end.  You got a nice finish on it too.
> Michael
> 
> Maybe the retention of uploads has changed recently,  mine seem to stay there for months.



Thanks Micheal, the finish is really just the result of using a much better machine!

The uploads thing only seemed to delete pics from the current time line, I was multitasking (yeah!) and took too long to hit the submit reply button, once I'd uploaded them again and hit the button they went into my main attachments folder OK. 

Bernard


----------

